# CDT (dental)crosswalk to CPT



## cstoldt (Feb 2, 2013)

Any ideas helpful. I have a dental patient who had an accident, fractured her tooth and wants me to bill to Medicare. She has no dental coverage.  I'm looking for CPT codes equivalent to  Dental codes D2331.00 (resin 2-surfaces) and D2740.00 (crown reconstruction).if they exist.   From what I've read, if there is no equivalent, I can bill the D codes.  Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## MCook (Feb 3, 2013)

We have used 41899 and reference the D codes. The op note was requested since it is an unlisted code but we have been successful in getting reimbursement.


----------



## cstoldt (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks I'll give it try!


----------

